# Hestra Gloves



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2008)

Anyone have a pair? They're kinda pricey, but look pretty bombproof. I'm looking for some new gloves, but I hate spending a lot of dough on gloves.


----------



## awf170 (Sep 6, 2008)

They rule.  I have the "Vertical Cut Freeride" and my hands never get cold.  I have never worn a liner under these gloves, and my hands have always stayed toasty.  Also, I love the small cuff that goes under your jacket instead of over, but that's just personal preference.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 6, 2008)

Hmmmmm......might have to take a look at those.  I'm in the market for new gloves as well and I really don't care for the big gauntlet either.  I prefer my gloves under my jacket sleeve, not over and many gloves nowadays have a large full gauntlet which makes it tough to do.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 6, 2008)

awf170 said:


> Also, I love the small cuff that goes under your jacket instead of over, but that's just personal preference.





deadheadskier said:


> I prefer my gloves under my jacket sleeve, not over and many gloves nowadays have a large full gauntlet which makes it tough to do.



I have the gauntlet type now and I find them annoying. That's one of the things that I liked about the Hestra's. And they keep popping up on Tramdock!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2008)

awf170 said:


> They rule.  I have the "Vertical Cut Freeride" and my hands never get cold.  I have never worn a liner under these gloves, and my hands have always stayed toasty.  Also, I love the small cuff that goes under your jacket instead of over, but that's just personal preference.



Snagged a pair of these on Tramdock and they just got here. They are even nicer than I expected, the fit and finish is excellent. Paid about $60 (for $150 gloves) and that's the most I've ever paid for a pair of gloves. The insulation seems a little thin, but we'll see how warm they are on those cold WA nights. I got a yellow pair so they look kinda like work gloves.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2008)

....I keep missing my size (9) on tramdock.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....I keep missing my size (9) on tramdock.



:lol: that's exactly the size I got. Nya nya . . .;-)


----------



## skimore (Sep 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> The insulation seems a little thin, but we'll see how warm they are on those cold WA nights.



I wouldn't worry about it. Never had cold hands with mine and that thinness makes them great for fiddling with your gear


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> :lol: that's exactly the size I got. Nya nya . . .;-)



:uzi:


----------



## Philpug (Sep 22, 2008)

I have some, yes they are bomb proof. Worth the cha ching.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 23, 2008)

They have a really good reputation.  The problem is that most of the ones that have been on Tramdock are friggen ugly.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 23, 2008)

....they certainly do have some fugly gloves.  I think that is the case with a lot of apparel these days and even skis themselves.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 23, 2008)

bvibert said:


> They have a really good reputation.  The problem is that most of the ones that have been on Tramdock are friggen ugly.



They have some really funky colors. There are some teal ones that keep popping up. uke: The vert freerides are pretty sharp. I took a chance with the yellow that didn't look great on-line, but in real life they have that yellow work glove look. I can live with that.


----------



## MarkC (Sep 27, 2008)

I have never had a pair but am going to try these this season http://www.hestrausa.com/prod.php?p=HES3024&k=31494


----------



## campgottagopee (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, the gloves are worth every penny. What I like most about them is they are warm without being bulky. If you get them I'd be shocked if you weren't satisfied with them


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Snagged a pair of these on Tramdock and they just got here. They are even nicer than I expected, the fit and finish is excellent. Paid about $60 (for $150 gloves) and that's the most I've ever paid for a pair of gloves. The insulation seems a little thin, but we'll see how warm they are on those cold WA nights. I got a yellow pair so they look kinda like work gloves.



After a few times out with these I F-in love them! Very comfy, flexible, lightweight, and warm! I ski a lot a night and have had a few nights in the single digits and been comfy the whole night.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2009)

I am waiting to see a pair of these pop up on SAC or Tramdock.  I've had cold digits on the coldest of days.  But the bulk of my current gloves is what bothers me most...  not to mention the full gauntlet.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 31, 2009)

They haven't been around lately. You might have to wait for the fall which seemed to be when the bulk of them were popping up.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> They haven't been around lately. You might have to wait for the fall which seemed to be when the bulk of them were popping up.



Good point.  I think I can hold out.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2009)

I missed out on Tramdock this fall and didn't see any at local shops.  I ended up going with Level gloves on the recommendation of the local ski shop and outside of being a bit bulky for my liking in the guantlet area, they're great.

http://www.levelusa.net/prod.php?k=58913&p=LVL3280UG


----------



## Puck it (Jan 31, 2009)

I got the Heli three finger gloves.  Warm and except index finger gets cold at negative temps.  I got them from BC with a 20% coupon.  They were $80 with the coupon.  Highly recommend them,  but they run small.  I got a 10.  The 11 would have been better for a liner to fit.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2010)

Lots of these popping up again lately.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 18, 2010)

I had picked up a pair of the Army Leather XCR's off TD at the end of last season for about half off retail price.  Best glove I've had.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2010)

I've been tempted by a few Hestra gloves on TD, but so far have resisted.  They do look like some nice gloves though (well some look kinda stupid, IMHO).


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2010)

Some of the "pro skier" designed models are really fugly. I have 2 seasons on my VFRs and they are going strong.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 18, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Some of the "pro skier" designed models are really fugly. I have 2 seasons on my VFRs and they are going strong.


How often have you used the leather conditioning?


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 18, 2010)

I have been waiting on the right pair.  I want little to no gauntlet.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> I have been waiting on the right pair.  I want little to no gauntlet.



I've seen quite a few like that.  I like the gauntlet, embrace the gauntlet goodness and rejoice!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 18, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> How often have you used the leather conditioning?



I haven't put any on yet. Keep forgetting to do it.


----------

